# Graveyard Poll



## Sinister

As stated in the pseudo graveyard thread, I think I hinted at posting a poll. I believe this is where it would go in the forum, as other polls that were originally in the Halloween forum that dealt with such subject matters are now here in Raxl's Paranormal Pub. But lets move on.

I'm not talking a bout a well-lit, well kept cemetary. I'm talking about an old place with leaning tombstones, situated out in a rural setting, with no light but what the moon and stars offer you. Especially, if you have just viewed any film dealing with zombies or ghosts. :zombie: 

Those stipulations, would you do it? We now go to the poll to see who would or wouldn't. Feel free to post your comments.


----------



## Zombie-F

Not only would I but I WILL be. One of my X-Mas gifts from my wife is a ghost tour of one of the oldest cemeteries in America.

http://www.deadofnightghosttours.com/

So I guess my answer is yes, but not alone. I doubt I'd go alone.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I wouldn't visit a graveyard alone at night but I wouldn't have a problem going with another person. I think this would be me being more afraid of the living than the dead as in I wouldn't feel very safe wandering around most places alone at night. When I lived in Mass I liked to go to the Concord graveyards (during the day). They're pretty old and I just found them very interesting.

Zombie-F that tour sounds like fun, when are you going?


----------



## Vlad

I think the poll should have a few extra options. I'd like to know who HAS and who Hasn't already done so. I've walked through them at night, and in one Scout camp even slept in one.


----------



## claymud

I don't think you have to aske me... 

But common scence dictates that you take another person in case you get hurt... But I'm not afaid of the dead, or sperits. Just the cryptozooligy that would lurk in the dark forest beyond.


----------



## Sinister

But, Z-F, are you and Aprille going to do it AT NIGHT. After watching some zombie flick like *Return of the Living Dead?*  :zombie:

No, Vlad, I think I nailed it already with the four options I did post. Did you walk through an old cemetary that is off the beaten path and not lit up like it was Christmas time, after watching some Horror film that has zombies or ghost. Think hard and get back to me with an answer. 

See what I have written in this post, clay.


----------



## Zombie-F

Of course at night! Doing it during the day would defeat the purpose of going. 

I've been through a cemetery at night alone, but never an old, run-down cemetery alone. I had a friend in High School that lived on the edge of the cemetery in Quincy Center and it was just easier to cut through than go around.


----------



## TipoDeemin

I absolutely would walk through a graveyard at night, even after seeing a scary movie, but I'd want someone there with me to share the fun. That way, you can play up each other's fears and share all the cool stones you find with someone else.

I'd probably walk through alone, too, but I'd prefer to have somebody else there.


----------



## scarface

Old graveyards always have creeped me out. One time in college we hiked to this old deserted cemetary right outside River Falls WI. It is called Fosters Cemetary. It is about a mile hike and we packed our back packs, packed our bowls and off we went. Sounded like a fun trip at the time. We got there around 5pm just as it was getting dark. Once we were there for about an hour or so, **** started to get freaky. I lost my appetite for these kind of adventures after that day. Couldnt pay me enough to go into these types of places again.


----------



## claymud

My stance is the same. If somone says I'm stupid I don't care, thats what teenages are soposed to be isn't it?  No but I've been meaning to get some friends and do somthing like that anyway.


----------



## uncle willie

i sleep a few drunks off in a graveyard of an old insane aslyum in germany! no one ever screwed with a guy sleeping there.


----------



## mike

When I was in high school we usde to party in this old grave yard next to the local insane asylum. We'd be hangin there partaking of "whatever" and listening to these horrific screams coming from the "bin". Scared the crap out of a lot of ppl. This old grave yard had the coolest 'stones anywhere. There was a life size horse and rider. a real cool gunsling/cowboy. then to top it off scatered around, but not markers, were larger than life statues of all the charactors from Alice in Wonderland. nothing was in great shape, a lot was broken and leaning. But with the right chemical enhanchment it was way cool


----------



## Slarti

Not only have I fulfilled the requirement of hanging out in an abandoned cemetery at night, but we also watched horror movies before we did it! I wasn’t alone though, but, honestly I think it’s scarier with a couple hysterical people in tow.

I worked on the college newspaper, and about three of us were working on a Halloween special detailing local urban legends, so after an evening of adult beverages and watching “Evil Dead 2” on television, we went to the most notorious local legend – Felix’s grave. It’s a supposedly haunted pioneer-era graveyard in the middle of a conservation area. It was scary, and a lot of fun.


----------



## Sinister

The key word here is "we." I'm curious as to which films you watched before going. *Evild Dead II* though a great film, doesn't have the same impact in the given situation like say the original *Carnival of Souls, Pet Semetary, Dawn of the Dead* or almost any serious film that smacks of occultic overtones especially the original *The Omen.*

Just curious is all. Not trying to start nuthin'.


----------



## Slarti

LOL, I honestly don't remember what all we watched aside from Evil Dead, since I was a bit, um, impaired at the time. And it was "we." There were at least three of us I remember. However, I would have done it by myself. I tend to think it's only the living you have to worry about.

In an unrelated, but also funny, incident, my roommates and I watched "The Omen" at a Halloween party and then had to walk a few blocks to our car. We were parked in front of a house with a big iron fence, and as we got to the car, two rottweilers came tearing out from the house barking their heads off and jumping on the fence. We got into that car pretty darn quickly.


----------



## Death's Door

My hubby then boyfriend lived right next to the cemetary and my parent's place butted up to the same cemetary so I would cut through it to go back to my house at 1-2 in the morning.

The cemetary in "The Omen" was definetly the best eerie graveyard scene. Man, what I would give to make that kind of scene in my front yard. I hope the remake has the same cemetary structure in it.


----------



## colinsuds

Growing up half in my grandparents house in east montreal the idea of a gravyard is somewhat wwelcoming as i lived behind one forever lol. Also I;m somewhat of a history buff and love the idea of old graveyards like i have visited in eastern Canada. But at night i would probobly need someone with me. Still the idea of being in the presence of so many past lives seems almost exciting!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Old St. Raymonds cemetery in Dublin Ca. Dark, OLD and creepy. I have been there at night, alone...just to see if I could..It turned out to be just another night walk for me. No big deal.


----------



## Sinister

Da Weiner said:


> The cemetary in "The Omen" was definetly the best eerie graveyard scene. Man, what I would give to make that kind of scene in my front yard. I hope the remake has the same cemetary structure in it.


That scene was one of pure Horror genius. The atmosphere was superb. If you are able to do something like that Weiner, I would LOVE to see the pix. Also, have two open graves with a small skeleton and a skeleton dog to give the absolute sheer Horror effect of your display. That would be totally choice! :jol:


----------



## claymud

colinsuds said:


> love the idea of old graveyards like i have visited in eastern Canada. But at night i would probobly need someone with me.


Well Colin I'd come with... but because its me


----------



## JohnnyL

When on my 8th grade trip to Washington D.C. we stayed in Pennsylvania for about 2 days. One night (small group too) we went out and walked the streets. Pretty spooky... While walking around we stopped by a large cemetary and peered through the old iron gates. The tour guide was telling the rest of the group a ghost story as I ventured off alongside the cemetery to look in. Seemed a bit chilly to me, and breezy. I could sware that as I looked through the gates, I saw a lady pushing an old-fashioned carage. Keep in mind this was way beyond closing times, all gates locked. I attempted to take a picture and got something even more terrifying. All that's shown in the picture is what the flash illuminated on the ground, which was one out of 3 crypt like tombs, with the heavy cement top pushes to the side...

Pretty creepy. Me and my roomates view that night, while staying in an old Holiday Inn, was that of the same graveyard. Needless to say, we shut the curtains and slept with our eyes open!


----------



## slightlymad

I have alone and would again.
There was an old quaker meeting house with an old over grown cemetary back by woods on 2 sides. Great place to clear your head.

Last year I was doing side work in a house in philly. The house backed up to an old cemetary that had a half stone half iron fence. Could not resist wandering around after a nights work in a dark house by myself. Boy can the imagination run wild.


----------



## TearyThunder

I have no problems with graveyards at all. I have been to them by myself and with others. I feel really peaceful at them and have no fear what so ever of them. I actually prefer going at night... seeing the moonlight dance off the stones is a beautiful sight.


----------



## ScareFX

Spent plenty of time alone and with friends back in college in this beautiful cemetery. It was only a few blocks from where we lived. However, it's not decrepit but it does has some old stuff.

http://www.hollywoodcemetery.org/visitors/panoramas/virtual_tour.html


----------



## Gothikim

There's a great old graveyard in the boonies close to where I grew up. It's shaded entirely by 100 year+ oak trees with spanish moss hanging down. It has not been used in years, and it sits next to a little bayou full of frogs and crickets and whatnot. The first time I ever went there was as a teen with a group of friends, after some serious drinking. It was a full moon, and there was a low-lying fog on the ground, which glowed a little where the moon shone through. I've been back a few times since (alone and with others), but sadly, no one else has been as entranced by the place as I was.

The only cemeteries I can think of that I WOULDN'T step foot in at night are the above-ground ones in New Orleans. Tourists get assaulted and even murdered there periodically.


----------



## Hellrazor

Well Im nervous just thinking about it. I believe in the dead so Im NOT going to be the one that Pisses them off LOL>.... then again, you couldnt catch me in a haunted house either.... LOL.... Im just a hypocrite and I admit it


----------



## Death's Door

I've never had a problem with cemetaries or walking through them. I live across the street from one. The caretaker keeps it trimmed and well kept. Sometimes I wished it looked unkept and creepy especially around Halloween.


----------



## trishaanne

I like being in a cemetary. It's very quiet, very relaxing and some of the craftsmanship is amazing. I used to work down the street from an old beat up cemetary. Before I had a car, I walked back and forth to work. It wasn't bad at all, and cutting through the cemetary was the fastest way to get home. In the winter, when it got dark early, sometimes it was a bit creepy but not bad. Until, I was walking along the path that backed up to the woods at the back of the cemetary, it was dark and a fricken deer came runnning out of the woods. I must say, that kinda sppoked me a bit. Once I realized what it was I just started laughing at how much of a scaredy cat I was. Also, when I was in high school, one of my friends father was a mortician and they lived above the funeral parlor. Ya want to see something REALLY freaky....fake a seance at a funeral parlor full of teenage girls and then take them downstairs to the morgue room. LOL..one girl didn't come to school for a WEEK after we did that to her!


----------



## Spooklights

I like being in cemeteries too; they're very peaceful, and some of the monuments are so interesting. I did walk in an abandoned cemetery at night...only once...because I saw a gravestone I was interested in. Poor Hubby refused to come in- he waited at the fence, muttering about 'crazy blondes', and he finally made me leave way before I was ready to. Next time I'm going alone!


----------



## Crazy2ScareU

at night,near halloween,taking a short cut thru one with no lights on...lets do it.


----------

